
Open Farm: Learn to Grow Anything - Inception
https://openfarm.cc/
======
stinkytaco
This is pretty cool, I remember seeing some time back on HN as a kickstarter
and I hope they do well.

But...

There's an old maxim in gardening that I feel is a truism: all gardening
advice is local. Your local extension service and master gardeners program is
still the best source of advice because it's full of people who've had success
growing in the same conditions (climate, soil, particular wildlife, etc) as
you.

I hope openfarm can find a way to incorporate that all important regional
component into their system because sometimes I feel the extension service is
10 years behind the gardening trends.

I'd also like to see more general guides (double digging, container selection,
getting started with greenhouses) but the About and Styleguide don't seem to
have those elements yet.

EDIT: Oh, and I see in their forums someone asking about a stack exchange
style discussion system. That would be great. The number of times I've said
"What the hell is this on my leaves"...

